# Ataque de Panico!



## Dave (Dec 18, 2009)

Amazing that someone can make this for £186.






YouTube short leads to $30M Hollywood deal - thestar.com
CBC News - Film - YouTube short lands budding director $30M movie deal
BBC News - YouTube video leads to Hollywood contract

*YouTube video leads to Hollywood contract*



> _from BBC News_
> 
> Ataque de Panico! was made on a tight budget.
> 
> ...



The music he uses is 'In the House - In a Heartbeat' by Don Murphy, from '28 days Later'.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 18, 2009)

Very impressive - it may not have cost much in terms of money, but the amount of time spent must have been huge.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 18, 2009)

Just checked - the original teaser was launched on YouTube 3 years ago:
YouTube - ATAQUE DE PANICO (Panic Attack!) Teaser Trailer (Sinopsis)

A lot of work gone into it.


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 19, 2009)

Excellent!

Hope to see a full feature from this guy in the future


----------

